# Hermit crab(s)



## Viridae (Sep 8, 2007)

This is Goliath, the largest of my hermit crabs and so far the only one I have been able to take a decent photo of.












I have 4. The other three are hiding behind him.


----------



## bylo (Sep 8, 2007)

Great looking hermit crab set up ,they should be some happy crabs


----------



## Chris89 (Sep 8, 2007)

Could you post a picture of the whole setup please?


----------



## Viridae (Sep 8, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> Could you post a picture of the whole setup please?



The second picture basically shows the whole thing. The feed and water dishes are in three of the four corners.

There is 1 fresh water bowl, 1 salt water bowl, 1 food bowl. A [SIZE=-1]Tillandsia caput-medusae[/SIZE] (the plant - its an air plant, so easy to care for. I hate fake plants with a passion) which is attached to a piece of basalt, a piece of mangrove and a piece of driftwood (creates a hidey hole for them as well as something to climb) which is sitting over a depression in the gravel where the exoterra under tank heater is mounted. The heater is controlled by an microclimate thermostat and there is a digital aquarium thermometer and an analogue hygrometer mounted in the back left corner.

The gravel, which is fine aquarium gravel, is about 10cm deep for most of it and only a few centimetres in the cave part - to allow the heater to do its work.

The large bowl in the picture was the salt water bowl, and I have now made that the food bowl - so more than one of them can comfortably get into it and eat if they wish. However I want to get a smaller one - it takes up a large part of the tank real estate unnecessarily.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 12, 2007)

Awwww that is very cute


----------

